# Quick Question Quick Answer PLEASE! :)



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

Hey everyone!! I've been looking around for an answer and seem to find conflicting ones.

I am making soup today and use a big ham with the bone and then cut the meat off after it cooks in the crock pot for about 3-4 hours. I was wondering if this would be safe to give Jax to chew on for a little while. Not all day or anything, just a little treat (maybe while we eat) I don't want him to get sick or anything, and it seems like he would love this, but if it's not safe, to the trash it goes.

Here's the ham bone with some extra meat on it, next to your typical sized spoon.  









Thanks!


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

I probably wouldn't - but then I'm extra cautious. I think the bone will become brittle after its cooked & could splinter.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Ham is notorious for triggering pancreatitis. Any pork products, ham, bacon, sausage, etc. should be avoided.


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

Thank you!!!!

To the trash it goes! :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## gigigirlz (Jun 18, 2007)

> Ham is notorious for triggering pancreatitis. Any pork products, ham, bacon, sausage, etc. should be avoided.[/B]



I didn't know that....boy am I glad that I read this post...will have to tell Don to stop giving Miss Skylar Sue "bites" of his bacon on Sunday morning...Jeanne


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Fat Trimmings from Ham and other meats

Never give your dog fat trimmings from meat and especially from ham as high fat consumption could lead to a bout of pancreatitis. Pancreatitis can range in severity from mild to life threatening. Turkey skin is also high in fat content.

Vets see an increase in pancreatitis over holiday seasons.

http://www.dogchatforum.com/foods-not-for-dogs.htm


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

> Ham is notorious for triggering pancreatitis. Any pork products, ham, bacon, sausage, etc. should be avoided.[/B]



My daughter has a 4 lb yorkie and one evening she gave him some pork roast. He became very ill and she had to rush him to her vet, she almost lost him.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

That happened to a co-worker's Yorkie. She had a brunch for her parents one Sunday morning and her dad slipped Suger a small piece of ham. Sugar ended up in the ER and Nancy was $1200 poorer.


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

Never give cooked bones of any kind. Always raw only.

Also - beef, bison, venison, buffalo and chicken are the standards for raw feeders. They usually stay away from pork.


Leslie and Izzy.


----------

